# what will putting a new filter in a tank do?



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

im building my 100 currently but after it is finished and i get the filters im going to switch my 55 filter over to it along with a ac500, but before that i might let one of the ac500s im getting cycle in the 55 with the cichlids that im going to move to the 100. Will letting a new filter cycle in a tank that already has adequate filtration cause an ammonia spike and i should just filter both ACs in the 100 or would it be ok to do?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

adding established filters to a new tank wont cause an ammonia spike.it will help the tank cycle faster.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

will a new filter cause a spike in an established tank if i leave the established filter on it though?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> will a new filter cause a spike in an established tank if i leave the established filter on it though?


 If I'm understanding the question... NO


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I keep forgetting about the new "water chemistry" forum.









_MOVED_


----------

